# Ibuprofin for goat kids?



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Last year was my first year disbudding on my own. It was a nightmare to say the least.

Just wondering (because I don't have any banamine) if I could give the goat kids ibuprofin before I disbud them this year. They were so lethargic after I did it last year I want them to recover faster and make it more comfortable for them. I did it to one I had to re-do last year and it made ME feel a little better anyways.

Has anyone done this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No ibuprofen or Tylenol at all to any goat...you can give a baby aspirin.....a ice pack perhaps..but we find a warm bottle or mama works the best...some also use sunburn spray...I have never used that but it is said to kind of numb it some after the burn....I do find my boys are bigger babies than my girls...but to be honest...I shave their little heads and give a tetanus antitoxin and run to the house...and let hubby be the bad guy : )


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Good to know... I do spray Fight Bac after- seems to have a cooling effect. But I want something to last a little longer. They were so groggy that whole day, no running around, lethargic. I just wanna make it easier for them.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No actemenophines (sp?) For goats. Aspirin is fine though. I've used on goats before. My doe had a huge abscess from a bite (spider) on her knee right where it bends. It swelled from her hoof to her shoulder and she was very stiff. I didn't have banamine so I gave aspirin... It did seem to ease her pain. 

You have to give more than a persons dose because the rumen doesn't break it down the way we would.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can give Ibuprofen to goats. Doesn't destroy the rumen as bad as aspirin. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8498749


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Banamine is good for goats. You might also see if you can find topical Benzocaine to apply after - I have a sunburn lotion with aloe vera and Benzocaine that I looooove  For that matter the aloe might help with healing also but check with your vet.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I was always told by my livestock vet that ibuprofen was really bad for their liver. I just took his word for it (he's highly reccomended in our area), but maybe he was mjstaken. I know it is in dogs and especially cats. 

When I gave my doe aspirin I also gave her a good dose of probios.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said.


----------

